# VW Lupo Sport



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure people have seen plenty of pictures of my Lupo but I thought I'd put up a thread from when I got it to now.

Bought the car as my daily runner and could see the car had plenty of potential. Fairly tidy overall, only had 38k on the clock and had been serviced as it should have been, just needed a damned good detail and some TLC.

The car came partly modified, KW Coilovers, Raceland manifold and custom Powerflow cat back exhaust.










Exterior wise it had a few marks but nothing more than usual wear and tear, the car was 6 years old when I go it. The interior was fine but needed a damn good clean and vaccuum. With help from the girlfriend it came out like this -



















The previous owner had put an induction kit on the car but it was knackered. All the rubber had perished so I replaced it with this BMC induction kit. Cold air feed to the wheel arch and silicone hoses. Much better. Can just see the Raceland manifold looking shiny down there too.










The Lupo then got a hand me down headunit from my Megane. As it happens it's a very good head unit anyway, but fancied a DVD one in the Megane.










My local car club was having a rolling road day so got the Lupo on the rollers to see how she'd fair. Would have been happy with anything around the 100-105bhp mark as being a Sport they make 100bhp as standard.

Pleasantly surprised that it's making 117.3bhp.










Girlfriend buys me a Momo Team 300mm steering wheel for my birthday, feels even more like a go-kart now.










Having had numerous bits of the bodywork sorted out and all the dings removed. It was time for a wheel refurb. Had the wheels powder coated black with a polished lip. 
A lot of people said to just buy new wheels but these fit the car perfectly, are wide enough (195/40/14) to suit the handling and being VW wheels go with the OEM+ look.










After an unpleasant incident with a pick up truck trying to overtake me and not having enough room, the entire side of the car was scraped.










Fortunately this all came off his insurance and whilst in the bodyshop I had the roof sprayed black as well.










Here's how she finally looks now.














































Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality looking little go cart there....

I bet it surprises a few people! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I think it does, I mean the car is mainly about the handling really but it's not slow anyway. In theory it's not far off the GTI performance wise. 

Good thing is it's fairly noisy, pops and bangs a bit changing down the gears etc but thankfully it's not all noise and no go! haha.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic. Love it.

Bet it handles well with that suspension :thumb:
Get a full decat on there..!


----------



## duglia (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks more like a Project Thread than a Showroom one 

Anyway, I admit i'm not so keen about Lupos, but this one works for me. If it was mine, i would change rear lights (maybe these would look better)










and then i would add a (little!) rear spoiler like this (GTi one )


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not sure how it would respond to a full on de-cat pipe. It mean it's quite loud now but only when you rev it, otherwise it's fairly subtle. 

Now I've got it to the condition it's in, which is pretty much 100% I'm probably going to enjoy it until this time next year then look to replace it. 

In regard to the handling, it's really good round the bends. Handling is totally flat and running on Toyo Proxes as well so plenty of grip.
Biggest downside is that being so low, speed bumps are out and any minor holes in the roads are avoided let alone the craters that appear in winter. Put it this way, my tyre pressures dropping by 3psi can make the difference between it gettin in my train station car park or catching the centre box on some of the ramps.


duglia - those tail lights are called 'Cambridge' rear lights I believe. Thing is they are rare and expensive when you do find em. I'm happy with the solid red tail lights for the time being. Spoiler wise the GTI one is ok, but I'm not too phased. I'm quite like the smooth simplistic look of it at the moment.


----------



## duglia (Aug 22, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> duglia - those tail lights are called 'Cambridge' rear lights I believe. Thing is they are rare and expensive when you do find em. I'm happy with the solid red tail lights for the time being. Spoiler wise the GTI one is ok, but I'm not too phased. I'm quite like the smooth simplistic look of it at the moment.


Uhm, those rear lights are more common here in Italy.. although someone that got them likes to swap them with seat arosa ones.

Edit: forgot to tell that i would also close that "half moon" on the hood where the original vw badge would be.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

duglia said:


> Uhm, those rear lights are more common here in Italy.. although someone that got them likes to swap them with seat arosa ones.
> 
> Edit: forgot to tell that i would also close that "half moon" on the hood where the original vw badge would be.


Yeah they are not very common over here unfortunately. I think you're looking at £65+ for those tail lights which for the minimal difference looks is a fair old amount.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Stunning. Love it, the sticker really makes it for me lol :thumb: Why don't you keep this? Or did the renaultsport daily driver idea dissappear?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No still wanting a RenaultSport again at some point. 

I do love the Lupo but I kind of fancy a change for something either faster or newer.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Loving the Lupo Alex!

Very Nice!


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Love it! Bit of a shame about the awful car bra though. Like what you've done to the wheels!


----------



## a4ndy (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

funkysi said:


> Like what you've done to the wheels!


Don't worry about the bra, it's taken off 90% of the time. Only use it for when it's going for a longer run etc. Same as on my Megane.

I personally quite like them looks wise as well as serving a useful purpose.

Thanks for all the compliments though guys.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the lupo....but then again I love anything with a vw badge.

The wheels look mint aswell, much better with the polished lip, but propper porsche centres with the coloures badges would make them perfect for me :thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RyanJon said:


> The wheels look mint aswell, much better with the polished lip, but propper porsche centres with the coloures badges would make them perfect for me


Yeah I know what you mean mate, thing is they're only VW Castellets *spelling* rather than the Porsche D90s rims all be it an almost identical design.

Now sure if it would be a bit rubbish having a Porsche badge on non-Porche rims!?!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking really good - I have a soft spot for the Lupo, especially the GTi. There's rather a nice black one I see locally every now and then - all black including the BBS cross spoke wheels. :argie:

The spiritual successor to the MK1 Golf GTi perhaps?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Like the mods you've done to the car mate and the fact it isn't 'in yer face' - nice and subtle. :thumb:

This pic might have benefitted from Photoshopping out the street light above the car though.


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Alex, with the Catback and the Raceland, do you find it pops, bangs and spits flames?

Dan


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

yetizone said:


> The spiritual successor to the MK1 Golf GTi perhaps?


A lot of people say similar that the Lupo GTI has the same character as the MK1 GTI. I think it's the fact that it's light weight, quick but not highly powered and has a very good chassis.

On the surface a lot of people think Lupos are over priced but to be honest they were expensive new and haven't depreciated quickly. The GTI is certainly more than the sum of it's parts, it's not just an expensive 1.6 with 125bhp.

They are rare little cars, plenty of character and well built as well. Oddly enough this Sport model I have is pretty much as rare as the GTI. There just aren't that many about.



Franco50 said:


> This pic might have benefitted from Photoshopping out the street light above the car though.


I hadn't even noticed that mate, feel free to chop it out haha. Was just a quick few shots with a point and click. Nothing too fancy. I leave the good photos up to my mates with the SLR cameras.



DanSN117 said:


> Alex, with the Catback and the Raceland, do you find it pops, bangs and spits flames?
> 
> Dan


No flames that I'm aware of, it does pop and bang a bit when dropping down a gear. I tend to blip the throttle on down changes and that usually sets it off when it's warmed up.


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Check for flames, a friend of mine had a sport in the same colour, decatted with a full SS system and manifold nd it used to throw wacking great flames out the back of it.

I've a gti myself.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds kinda cool, I'll have to get someone to follow me and have a look! 

What colour GTI have you got mate? Stick a couple of pics up mate. 


By the way.............get on my horse!!!


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Not a recent pic, about three months old but its a due a full detail so im going to post a thread when i do it.

Since then i have had the front bumper resprayed and deckage on some Weitecs.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

There ya go! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

DanSN117 said:


> Not a recent pic, about three months old but its a due a full detail so im going to post a thread when i do it.
> 
> Since then i have had the front bumper resprayed and deckage on some Weitecs.


Looks good there mate, thing is with these they need very little done to look really good. I've pretty much had every panel sprayed except the bonnet and from arches. Everything else has had a blow over so intend to keep it ding free. Hopefully. 

Will look good sitting on the deck too. I think with all VWs, it's all about the stance and wheels. Do that and they look awesome.



Franco50 said:


> There ya go! :thumb:


Cheers mate, makes more of a difference with it gone. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

DanSN117 said:


> Not a recent pic, about three months old but its a due a full detail so im going to post a thread when i do it.
> 
> Since then i have had the front bumper resprayed and deckage on some Weitecs.


Lovely :argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome.love these little cars


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic! not really keen on after market steering wheels but that looks well suited! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

SWEET!!!:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks fantastic! not really keen on after market steering wheels but that looks well suited! :thumb:


It's quite a commong veedub thing, I think a lot go for even smaller with a 280mm Momo but to be honest this is as small as I'd wanted.

The stock wheel feels like it belongs on a ship in a car this small haha. I didn't want to go for anything too lairy with the wheel, no silver bits or funny shapes. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice Lupo's:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Found a few pics of the stickers I have on the car as well as the Dubway one.




























Also a couple more from a show at Brands hatch in the summer. Don't you just love my shorts in the background! 










Some ropey bird having her picture taken with it as well. Didnt' know it at the time just got left a business card by the photographer.










Hiding behind my mates extremely well detailed Golf.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Found a couple more pics on my PC, only a couple of the stickers on the car -



















Also the car has a new mascot, bit random but kinda liked him! lol










A couple from pre-wheel refurb -


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

last pic is quality Alex


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

He's a suspicious little bugger ain't he!! Couldn't resist him for the car haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you plan to do anything about the curve in the bonnet where the badge is meant to be?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice mate!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

G220 said:


> Do you plan to do anything about the curve in the bonnet where the badge is meant to be?


Yeah eventually. The previous owner replaced the stock grille with a badgeless one.

I plan to get another stock grille and have the badge sprayed black to match the rear.

Just had other things to tidy up and get sorted on the car first.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

wheres stewie from.want to get my brother one for xmas
View attachment 10454


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got it from Halfords a couple of years back, they may have them in there as it was in for Xmas when I got it but bought it half price in the sales. 

Had a quick look on e-bay and they sell them in the US but it's $7 for the item and about £15 postage!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great little car and I like the black roof, really sets it off, just don't like black wheels. Bet it's fun to drive though.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

:thumb: looks fantastic mate. Love theses cars, been looking at getting one as a runabout but can not believe how well they hold there price.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Bet it's fun to drive though.


Yeah it is a real laugh although not an easy car to drive. Because it's so low you have to look out for dips and pot holes all the time. Oh, and no speed bumps haha.

But, with just under 120bhp and great handling it always makes me smile.



Silverberry said:


> :thumb: looks fantastic mate. Love theses cars, been looking at getting one as a runabout but can not believe how well they hold there price.


I'll be honest, for what they are they are bloody pricey. When they were new they were over priced, I guess that is why they are rare cars.

They are solid though and have some neat little touches. This being a sport is the most fragile but as long as the pedal box issue is sorted there aren't any major issues.
The 1.0 versions just go on and on. Sure there's one about with 250k on the clock somewhere. :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice little car there.


----------

